# Best friends Lolly and Millie



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

This afternoon Lolly visited her best friend Millie and had a good old play. I also had my nails made beautiful for my hols  As requested by Jo Jo here are some photos of the two girls together


























Lolly sat patiently and waited for Millie to get distracted from her bone and then quickly ran in and stole it!!! 









Worn out now from all the playing


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Perfect pics  thank you ladys ... I was excited to open this thread  

Now pics of their lovely owners and those pretty nails xxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What pretty girls you have


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Julie has one of us with our pups on her phone so I expect she'll add it later. My son took one of me having my nails done but it's not the best one of me!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok I will wait for these pics patiently .. well as patiently as JoJo can do


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ok I will wait for these pics patiently .. well as patiently as JoJo can do


Oh I'd better get a move on and link up my phone to computer


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok I am a bit focused on the Sky News at the moment  can't believe what I am watching .. but please link that mobile phone up, as I am excited to see your pics xxxxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Here you go, Millie & Lolly in the Beauty Room !!










Janet & Julie in the Beauty Room


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Lady's  great pic .. lovely ladies with their beauty room cockapoos   

Thanks for sharing ... 

Have a great holiday xxxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

You're welcome. Maybe also, when we do the St Albans Poo Fest in Sept, it will help people spot us across the park


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

How would anyone miss you two ???  

and of course your cockapoos would give it away  

Theres only one Millie and only one Lolly xxxx


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Millie has such a beautiful coat. Nice pic ladies.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Brilliant pics,millie and lolly are just beautiful xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pictures.... my daughter said " ah she looks like Mable, is it Mable? " would love to see them together x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Lovely pictures of happy dogs and owners, nice sink!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful girls all round! 

Karen x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Beautiful girls all round!
> 
> Karen x


:iagree: x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, lovely comments 

I'll say thank you on behalf of Janet, not sure she has internet access as she's gone on her hols.

Hope to meet some of you if not all!!! at the St Albans or Surrey meet


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Thanks guys, lovely comments
> 
> I'll say thank you on behalf of Janet, not sure she has internet access as she's gone on her hols.
> 
> Hope to meet some of you if not all!!! at the St Albans or Surrey meet


Thanks Julie - am currently sitting in the V room at Gatwick airport, plane delayed by an hour, bored and missing my morning walk with Lolly  

Thank you all for your lovely comments about our gorgeous girlies!!!


----------

